# He is Legend continued



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I couldn't get all the pics in one thread so heres the rest.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The cigars next to the America's are the new Ashton Benchmade which is another pepin blend, Medium fill cigar.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice... Great hit


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The cigars next to the America's are the new Ashton Benchmade which is another pepin blend, Medium fill cigar.


its funny I was just gonna look for those are they put out thru Ashton?


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

WOW! Even more! ISOMs, awesome ashtray, awesome everything! The generosity just blows my mind!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Dude, what a hit, I have been wanting to try those visions and the benchmades. Let me know how they are.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

jitzy said:


> its funny I was just gonna look for those are they put out thru Ashton?


Yes they are


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Yes they are


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

More?!? What can you say...


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

This is awsome!! Takes two threads to handle a whopper like Bigfoot!!!


----------



## Kaiden (May 2, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Again...simply outstanding!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:huh_oh: Is that all? :biggrin:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The cigars next to the America's are the new Ashton Benchmade which is another pepin blend, Medium fill cigar.


I was going to ask what those were. How are they Brian ?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Jitzy is down for the count for a while


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I was going to ask what those were. How are they Brian ?


Don't know, was going to light one today.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Don't know, was going to light one today.


Cool, let us know if you dont mind.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice hit! I would give my right arm for a cubist ash tray.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Jitzy, let us know what hospital to send the flowers and cards! HAHAHA!!!!! You got CRUSHED!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Unbelievable!!*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet Ash Tray. Sweet Smokes. Enjoy.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm running out of pictures--Bigfoot did this to Jitzy


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude, hell of a day huh? Nice whacking!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Brian, how many cigars do you have anyways... jeese!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

(Pointing and laughing at Jitzy)

YOU GOT SPANKED


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't even know what I would do if I got that many cigars at one time!

:baffled:


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

This just needs posted on both threads......


Something you guys should really know about the foot. I've known him long before CAO and that job hasn't changed one thing about him. I knew Brian when he was doing part time jobs at cigar shops and his generosity was as humongous then as it is now. The giving nature of the foot is only surpassed by his true love of people and all things associated with the pleasures of life. I'm not only proud to call him a friend....I'm honored.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I am speechless!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats just crazy,hope you had 911 on speed dial.I dont know if they could even help!!!/great looking gars


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

one bomb 2 threads. got to love it. Joe got crushed. sweet ashtray


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> I'm running out of pictures--Bigfoot did this to Jitzy


I think it was more like this...

He must have drank all the booze we sent him, he's out of his mind.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> one bomb 2 threads. got to love it. Joe got crushed.


Yeah, what he said!


----------

